# Rarest/Most Unusual Fursona Types?



## DivineFeline (Jul 23, 2019)

(NOTE: For the sake of discussion, 'furry' will include scalies, featheries/avians, bugsonas, fishsonas, but NOT include plants)

In your experience, what is the rarest type of fursona, or the most unusual you have seen? I mean, not taking a normal red fox and giving it galaxy fur and 50 piercings, but choosing an usual animal as a base, i.e. a Thylacine.

I would say any canid is most common, but least common had me thinking


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 23, 2019)

I hear that there is a rare species of furry called the non-slutty fox. I am yet to see this majestic creature.


----------



## DivineFeline (Jul 23, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> I hear that there is a rare species of furry called the non-slutty fox. I am yet to see this majestic creature.



Would that be in the mythological catagory then?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 23, 2019)

Mythological fursonas are not that uncommon.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 23, 2019)

Definitely.


----------



## Asher Grey (Jul 23, 2019)

Probably wholly original species. I know a couple people with sonas whose species they themselves designed, then either didn't make adopts of or the adopts didn't sell.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jul 23, 2019)

Ive never seen a Platypus.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 23, 2019)

I once saw a fursona which was half pink fairy armadillo, half velociraptor. She was kinda like Tank Girl in her style, if I remember correctly. I thought that was cool. Most people don't even know what a pink fairy armadillo is.


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 23, 2019)

Unless you consider amphibians a scalie type, not having them in the list would make me feel specially unusual UwU
Actually I think I only saw one other frog on FAF IIRC. And they weren't a blue poison dart frog


----------



## DivineFeline (Jul 23, 2019)

Xitheon said:


> I once saw a fursona which was half pink fairy armadillo, half velociraptor. She was kinda like Tank Girl in her style, if I remember correctly. I thought that was cool. Most people don't even know what a pink fairy armadillo is.



... Not gonna lie, that sounds impressive and amazing as HECK


----------



## DivineFeline (Jul 23, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> Unless you consider amphibians a scalie type, not having them in the list would make me feel specially unusual UwU
> Actually I think I only saw one other frog on FAF IIRC. And they weren't a blue poison dart frog



Shoot, how did I miss that?! Added now!


----------



## ConorHyena (Jul 23, 2019)

There's not that many hyenas about. Especially the more obscure ones like brown hyenas or aardwolves.


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 23, 2019)

DivineFeline said:


> Shoot, how did I miss that?! Added now!


Aww, twas alright either way, bud! 

Got me thinking though, there's a sizeable number of axolotls on the FA gallery


----------



## Peach's (Jul 23, 2019)

Cefalopods, and I am not talking obscure ones, I mean outright Octopus and Squid fursonas. It didn't dawn on me how rare it was until I watched a video explaining the anatomy of Squidlings in Splatoon. I don't think Squidlings are exactly furry, but that entire area is bizarrely untouched by the community.

I've seen Mollusks weirdly, snail anthros are always cool.


>


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 23, 2019)

I tried to make my fursona something a bit more unusual, a caracal/osprey hybrid. I don't normally make impossible hybrid characters as they don't exist in most of my universes, but Fern doesn't belong to a set universe so it didn't matter so much. Caracals and ospreys are not that common in the fandom from what I've seen. Maybe caracals a bit more (there is a group on FA for them) but I've yet to see any ospreys at all.
And while wolves/foxes, domestic cats and some big cats (tigers, lions), and some mustelids (ferrets, weasels, martens) are common, there are other species in those groups that I have hardly seen or haven't see at all, such as certain dog breeds (Dogue de Bordeaux, Newfoundlands, Caucasian Shepherds), wild canids (bush dogs, culpeos), wild cats (caracals as I've mentioned, many other wild cats like Pallas cats, Pampas cats, etc.) and other mustelids (mink that aren't Minerva Mink, fisher cats).


----------



## Catdog (Jul 23, 2019)

Fish are the most uncommon ime, but I've seen a few VERY cool fish hybrids. Salmon seem to be getting really popular as well? 

Mammal wise, I once had a porcupine sona but an ex roommate said "UM I KNOW ONE OF THOSE STOP TRYING TO BE UNIQUE" but I picked them for personal reasons....Just stopped using them after that and sold the character. >_>Whoops.


----------



## Simo (Jul 23, 2019)

There's a number of animals that are not hybrids that I'd love to see more of, as fursonas:

Mongoose
Fossa (my alternate fursona!)
Ringtail Cats (related to raccoons)

...and also, more skunks, both striped and spotted, which seem quite rare, these days : )


----------



## Ghostbird (Jul 24, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> There's not that many hyenas about. Especially the more obscure ones like brown hyenas or aardwolves.


Aardwolves are adorable


----------



## Keefur (Jul 24, 2019)

You should add a catagory for "extinct" animals.  They are pretty rare, although there are lots of Sabertooths now.  When I chose my fursona and made my fursuit, there were only 4 Sabertooths in the Fandom that I could find.  I know that about three years ago, at Furry Weekend Atlanta, there was a photoshoot for Sabertooth fursuiters and twenty showed up.  I wasn't one of them, so I would have made 21.  That's a lot of Sabers.


----------



## Simo (Jul 24, 2019)

Sea Cucumbers.

So far, I have never met/seen anyone with a sea-cucumber fursona.


----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 24, 2019)

Simo said:


> Sea Cucumbers.
> 
> So far, I have never met/seen anyone with a sea-cucumber fursona.








Does he count?


----------



## Simo (Jul 24, 2019)

Leadhoof said:


> Does he count?



Yes. My life is complete : P


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 24, 2019)

The marbled cat?


----------



## LaughingFox (Jul 24, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> I hear that there is a rare species of furry called the non-slutty fox. I am yet to see this majestic creature.


Sup?


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Jul 24, 2019)

Hoofed animals are more uncommon than I thought. I think I'm the only wildebeest around here?


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 24, 2019)

MosquitoBeest said:


> Hoofed animals are more uncommon than I thought. I think I'm the only wildebeest around here?


I saw 2 cows here once.


----------



## fearlesstiger (Jul 24, 2019)

I'd say digimon fursonas are pretty limited if that counts, you only see the ones that were digidestined partners. Compared to pokemon fursonas which seem to have at least one fursona for every species.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 24, 2019)

Mine used to be a robber fly for some time. Insects are pretty uncommon but not rare, with common picks being moths, mantises and bees. I have to face it, they have the best looks ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

But nah to that, for me designing a character around a large killer fly was fun and unconventional for a change.


----------



## DreamSoul9999 (Jul 24, 2019)

Wow, I'm actually really surprised about how many avian fursonas there are.


----------



## Victor-933 (Jul 24, 2019)

Asher Grey said:


> Probably wholly original species. I know a couple people with sonas whose species they themselves designed, then either didn't make adopts of or the adopts didn't sell.



To add to this, people who develop an entire mythos around their species, i.e. worldbuilding instead of having them just exist in a vacuum, seem pretty darn rare.


----------



## LeFay (Jul 25, 2019)

Insects are by far the rarest ones I've seen. You can also throw in parasites if you don't categorize them with insects. I've also never seen say a capybara. I've seen 1 spider and 2 bees but thats about it.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jul 25, 2019)

LeFay said:


> Insects are by far the rarest ones I've seen. You can also throw in parasites if you don't categorize them with insects. I've also never seen say a capybara. I've seen 1 spider and 2 bees but thats about it.



This. I've seen one guy who had an earthworm. He had entire fantasies about crawling through the dirt, and how much he liked the idea of slowly moving through various substrates.


----------



## LeFay (Jul 25, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> This. I've seen one guy who had an earthworm. He had entire fantasies about crawling through the dirt, and how much he liked the idea of slowly moving through various substrates.


Hey you know what if he vibes with it he vibes with it. Thats unusual but hey simple pleasures. I mean if you really think about it crawling through dirt all day doesn't really sound that bad.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jul 25, 2019)

LeFay said:


> Hey you know what if he vibes with it he vibes with it. Thats unusual but hey simple pleasures. I mean if you really think about it crawling through dirt all day doesn't really sound that bad.



Oh I'm not judging him, but it's been years since I ran into him but I've still haven't encountered anyone with the same sona. Thus making him the most rare/unusual one for me.


----------



## LeFay (Jul 25, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> Oh I'm not judging him, but it's been years since I ran into him but I've still haven't encountered anyone with the same sona. Thus making him the most rare/unusual one for me.


Oh my bad I didn't mean to make you feel that way. No I definitely have to agree that, that is easily the most unusal one i've heard of too. I think the second one I've seen was this one guy whos sona was a transformer way back in like 2010.


----------



## DreamSoul9999 (Jul 25, 2019)

LeFay said:


> I've seen was this one guy whos sona was a transformer way back in like 2010.



The voltage-converting kind, the series about the Autobots vs. the Decepticons, or both?


----------



## LeFay (Jul 25, 2019)

DreamSoul9999 said:


> The voltage-converting kind, the series about the Autobots vs. the Decepticons, or both?


Sorry I'm not too familiar with the series myself. But from what I remember he just identified as a decepticon transformer that turned into a helicopter. It wasn't even an animal transformer.


----------



## DreamSoul9999 (Jul 25, 2019)

LeFay said:


> he just identified as a decepticon transformer that turned into a helicopter.



That is freaking awesome


----------



## LeFay (Jul 25, 2019)

octopus_skeleton said:


> Wait, so there actually was a person who identified as an attack helicopter. 4chan must never find out.


You just made me shoot coffee out of my nose. But no I didn't even think about that XD. God forbid what would happen if they found out that you could infact be an attack helicopter, especially in this fandom.


----------



## Moar Krabs (Jul 25, 2019)

Wow, I was the only one that chose plants 

Rarest I’ve ever seen is... well, my own sona. (ITS NOT my profile picture. I’m not a peanut!)


----------



## LeFay (Jul 25, 2019)

Moar Krabs said:


> Wow, I was the only one that chose plants
> 
> Rarest I’ve ever seen is... well, my own sona. (ITS NOT my profile picture. I’m not a peanut!)


I used to use a plant/cat sona way back when. I know the art of it exists and most are actually pretty dang good. But as far as others using it as a main sona I think you are the only one I've ever seen.


----------



## Tyno (Jul 25, 2019)

watermelon toaster fox


----------



## Moar Krabs (Jul 25, 2019)

Tyno said:


> watermelon toaster fox


Was someone high when they made that?


----------



## Tyno (Jul 25, 2019)

Moar Krabs said:


> Was someone high when they made that?


no they were the smartest man alive when they made that


----------



## LeFay (Jul 25, 2019)

Tyno said:


> watermelon toaster fox


I've seen a watermelon dragon, a watermelon bat but dude, throw a toaster in the mix and you got someone with a case of chaotic evil creative mojo


----------



## Tyno (Jul 25, 2019)

LeFay said:


> I've seen a watermelon dragon, a watermelon bat but dude, throw a toaster in the mix and you got someone with a case of chaotic evil creative mojo


yesssss


----------



## Lyrule (Jul 26, 2019)

People seem surprised that I've got a cheetah fursona. Guess they're not common?


----------



## Baalf (Jul 26, 2019)

that is kind of an odd case. Benny is a giant rat, and is based off the creatures you find in Dungeon Crawlers, not real life rats. That being said, he is still a rat, so I don't know if he would count as Mammal or Mythological.


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 26, 2019)

Yeah my wife is the only person with an octopus sona I know about.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 26, 2019)

I still say I haven't seen a Squonk.


----------



## Filter (Jul 26, 2019)

The rarest? A cockraoch. Yes, I'm taking about Uncle Kage.



Attaman said:


> I still say I haven't seen a Squonk.


I've heard one of those. It sounded awesome.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jul 27, 2019)

Maelstrom is Akhlut.  It's a creature of Inuit mythology that is something like a mix of a wolf and an orca.

The mythological creature is supposed to be pretty horrible.

Maelstrom is not - she's pretty even tempered and reserved unless something really pisses her off.  I have only seen maybe one or two other Akhlut, and only pics on FA.


----------



## ryuukei8569 (Jul 28, 2019)

I think many Hybrids are kind of a given, as well as invented species.

For example my main character is a Feline, but with a Red panda fur pattern, and although my current image doesn't show it (as its a fairly recent change), they are also a two tailed species.

Extinct species are also kind of a given, as well as more obscure animals. Animals that are a PITA to draw also dont show up too much.


----------

